# Russian highflyers



## aslan1

Check out this video on youtube. The best highflyers ever. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7zjtfU4ZD7A


----------



## aslan1

What do you guys think about them?


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

Great video, thanks for sharing. I'm not into high flyers or know much about them but the looked like they are good high flyers...


----------



## outcold00

11 hrs is very good. But, they did not sky out. Highfliers need to disappear in the sky above the loft for at least 2 hrs then they should show themselves. In my club those birds would of been disqualified because they did not reach prescribed heights.


----------



## Possum Fat

outcold00 said:


> But, they did not sky out.


How can you tell that? We only saw 5 minutes of an 11 hour run. And its also pretty easy to keep watch on the birds with a camera with a 20x zoom. When the camera fella zoomed out at the 3:10 mark, them birds disappeared from view. Maybe just me....


----------



## sreeshs

So hi-fliers need to sky out, thanks learned something new today 

But then as Possum Fat said, the skying out will depend on the person watching, right ?
For a guy who cannot read a license plate those birds will be sky out pretty soon


----------



## aslan1

outcold00 said:


> 11 hrs is very good. But, they did not sky out. Highfliers need to disappear in the sky above the loft for at least 2 hrs then they should show themselves. In my club those birds would of been disqualified because they did not reach prescribed heights.


Watch the video again outcold. The did sky out. Take a another look at the video at 3:11. Its just they used a camera with 20x optical zoom without it you wont be able to see them. It took them 15 minutes to sky out.


----------



## hasseian_313

well hi didnt film them for 11hr so hemost likley just filmed them when they were visible do you have a pic of what the look like


----------



## aslan1

heres a pic of them


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

Where are you located, Tucson, AZ? It looks like the birds in the video are in Russia somewhere. Did you import them to the US?


----------



## Guest

aslan1 said:


> heres a pic of them


those look like bellneck rollers to me are you sure they are highflyers


----------



## aslan1

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> Where are you located, Tucson, AZ? It looks like the birds in the video are in Russia somewhere. Did you import them to the US?


Those pigens are not mine. Next year I am going to Russia so I am planning to get 3 pairs of this breed.


----------



## aslan1

LokotaLoft said:


> those look like bellneck rollers to me are you sure they are highflyers


I used to have exactly this breed back in Russia. Its called "Perm Grivuni". They dont roll. They tumble like iranian highflyers. Do bellneck rollers can fly for 7-12 hours?


----------



## Guest

well just research them as much as you can before your purchase so you know what to look for in the breed while your there


----------



## Guest

aslan1 said:


> I used to have exactly this breed back in Russia. Its called "Perm Grivuni". They dont roll. They tumble like iranian highflyers. Do bellneck rollers can fly for 7-12 hours?


no they dont lol so make sure the ones that you buy do  they sure are very pretty birds  
just for referance sake here are a couple pics of some bellneck rollers for you to see what I ment .


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

Thanks for answering my question.

I'm confused now...are the birds in your picture high flyers or rollers/tumblers?


----------



## aslan1

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> Thanks for answering my question.
> 
> I'm confused now...are the birds in your picture high flyers or rollers/tumblers?


They are highflyers.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

Got it! Nice birds by the way.


----------



## aslan1

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> Got it! Nice birds by the way.


Thank you.


----------



## aslan1

LokotaLoft said:


> no they dont lol so make sure the ones that you buy do  they sure are very pretty birds
> just for referance sake here are a couple pics of some bellneck rollers for you to see what I ment .


lol they look the same. I know one fancier in Russia who raises this breed(Perm Grivuni) for 60 years! He got good quality birds.


----------



## Possum Fat

How hard is it to bring over pigeons from europe? Do they give you a lot of lip about it at check-in and customs? I get a headache from the airlines when I would try to fly them to different shows in other states.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

I would imagine for it to be like pulling teeth! Some insight would be nice though.


----------



## hasseian_313

they kinda like the iranian toghi pigeons the are good looking birds


----------



## aslan1

Possum Fat said:


> How hard is it to bring over pigeons from europe? Do they give you a lot of lip about it at check-in and customs? I get a headache from the airlines when I would try to fly them to different shows in other states.


Its very hard to bring over animals from other countries especially from Russia because its very corrupt country. Bribery is very popular there so Ill pay about $100 at the airport and they will pass me without any questions plus I have to have all medical things for the birds. lol it's pretty hard.


----------



## outcold00

Highflier pigeons reach prescribed heights when they "sky out". When a pigeon skies out it can not be seen with the naked eye or with a 20 optical zoom camera. I have tried to film my birds when they fly. Cant do it. I have watched plenty of pigeons sky out and then after sometime appear. I guess those birds you showed us could of sometime skied out but not in that video. Very nice looking birds though!


----------



## aslan1

Let me explain what a 20x optical zoom is. For example if the pigeons fly at about 6000 feet it appears like they fly at 300 feet. IF the pigeons fly at 10000 feet it appears like they fly at 500 feet. I dont think any pigeon can fly higher than 10000 feet. When they zoom in it looked like those pigeons were flying at about 400 feet so that means they were at aabout 8000 feet.


----------



## adammo

anybody else has these bird? How do i reach aslan1?


----------



## hamlet

Hello pigeon talk. I have heard of these. I was told they were large birds, but they did not tumble and flew well. From the looks, they sure look like the bell neck tumblers I read about in that old English book. The armenian crack tumbler sometimes looks like these birds with the exception being that tails are also marked with the color of the neck. The iranian ringnecks(toghies) come with a peak crest and they are not endurance birds, but they do tumble. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hamlet

Hello. Aslan. If you live in Tucson, Az then do not expect anywhere 11 hrs from these birds. I believe that they fly 11 hrs. but not in the dry heat of Arizona. I hope they do not dissapoint you after you import them. 
Are they really bigger than ordinary street pigeon? What was their diet when you had them. HOw are the hawks in Tucson? Do these birds fly in small radius around the loft or do they rake/ramble/wonder in the high sky. Here is a picture of what my friends have here in the states. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VkXUGWs9IMA


----------



## MartinsBR

These are moskow griwun tumbler


----------



## adammo

hello, 
anyone knows where i could find or how to contact ASLAN1? Is he still around?
I have imported the russian highflier baldhead type


----------

